# musicpd does not start



## joplass (Aug 31, 2019)

I know I am missing something because I sucessfully had musicpd working before.  Please I need a hint.
I great all necessary files in /.mpd and I have a misucpd.conf file in /usr/local/etc/.  I have "enable_musicpd="YES" in /etc/rc.conf.  musicpd does not start a boot and when I manually do `# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/musicpd start`  I get the following:


```
root@alpha:~ # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/musicpd start
Starting musicpd.
Aug 30 21:58 : exception: Failed to create pid file "/root/.mpd/mpd.pid": No such file or directory
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/musicpd: WARNING: failed to start musicpd
```

Thanks


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 31, 2019)

This is configuration error. Have a look on your musicpd.conf(5).


----------



## joplass (Aug 31, 2019)

rigoletto@ said:


> This is configuration error. Have a look on your musicpd.conf(5).


Yep, followed that plus this thread here. I will go to bed for now.  Fight continues tomorrow.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tedbell (Aug 31, 2019)

Your config is not pointing to /root/.mpd instead it is pointing to /.mpd. There's a difference.


----------



## joplass (Sep 2, 2019)

Cleared up musicpd musicpc ncmpcpp from the box and cleared up all previously created folders.  Re-installed all, set up everything one at the time and all is well. 

Thank you,


----------

